# Trey Ceiling



## RD.ROGUE (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello Comrads,
I am new to forum,but have been reading for a few days and wow! so much
good information.I am in the north georgia area.
Have a project I would like to get some opinions on:
I have an 8' high existing ceiling 20'x22' blown with accoustical popcorn (crap) and am inticipating starting two feet from walls 18'x20' cut out sheetrock,joist, frame for a trey ceiling (will slick finish drywall in trey).
Run crown mould around lower portion of trey and will have rope light concealed in crown mould
I have one center light fixture to put a box on to plug in rope lights.
Will all be paint finished flat ceiling white.
What would you guys charge for such a project.
I,m getting $3,200.00 and includes all material.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Never heard of the term trey/tray ceiling. Is the center going to be higher off the floor or lower off the floor than the border?


----------



## RD.ROGUE (Jan 27, 2005)

There is the initial ceiling surface then it steps up vertically 8"-10" with another horizontal surface then another 8"-10" rise to the final horizontal
interior finish ceiling surface.Hence the reference to "trey ceiling"

Frequent use in higher end homes,usually master bedrooms.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Are you referring to a box ceiling?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

around my neck of the woods they're called tray ceilings. like rodge said, the ceiling in the tray is higher than that of the main ceiling and the footprint of the ceiling at the top of the tray is generally smaller than the opening at the bottom of the tray (the tray sides slope in to the top). I typically see them in master bedrooms.


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm with Pipe, they've become very fashionable in master bedrooms. RD, I'd say for everything included, it's a decent price.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

With Pipe too, here and eveywhere I've been, it's been called tray.

Bob


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I got ya. We call them vaulted or raised ceilings. I call a box ceiling something with wood trim making boxes. 

From your description that sounds like a hell of a lot of framing. I never saw anybody put one in as a remodel, but lots of new construction have them.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

They are very fun to put in a remodel


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I would get an engineers advice before cutting any trusses, joists or crossties.


----------



## RD.ROGUE (Jan 27, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> I would get an engineers advice before cutting any trusses, joists or crossties.





We made sure a good braceing system was in place before we cut any
ceiling joist.Don't think an engineer needed to get involved.
Ceiling has turned out great, gave just the effect the customer was looking for.Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The problem that you have created is that now you are 100% liable should anything fail, settle or crack. This could come back later as the home shifts with age even though it's not relative to the work that you did. You really have to CYA when altering structural elements.


----------



## RD.ROGUE (Jan 27, 2005)

Your professional comment is well noted. Structure is actually much stronger as the result of our additional framing/braceing,could double as helio pad!


----------



## newk24 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Ideas*

Would love to see a picture of the finished project if you have one!! Have an existing tray ceiling that is only drywall now and looking for some different trim ideas....


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

newk, I notice 2 trends. 1) if ceiling is vaulted there usually is no trim and frequently creative lighting. 2) if ceiling is square there is at least crown molding and sometimes it is boxed (Victorian style).


----------



## pbrad911 (Feb 14, 2005)

I am currently building a 9300 sf house which has a different type of trayed ceiling in every room one room has 12 steps others have bosed beams with
soffets it's been a pain as all where framed and suspended from the joist then drywalled, I did all the framing and subed out the drywall which was a mistake the sub did rooten work and I have been ripping out most of his work
for the past 2 months and re drywalling only three more rooms to go and I can start doing some woodwork


----------

